# first day results



## big red (Feb 4, 2010)

went to stand at 645,see 2 bucks on the way.715 hear several shots on an adjoining property,at 745 a nice 9pt comes acroos the field and stopped 40yds from stand and the m/l took him down.my first m/l buck and my best buck ever.after retutrning to the house 4 does and a bigger buck crosses behind house and heads to father-in-laws place.hope evryone had as good a day as mine.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

i was done at 7: 30 with a 6 pt went about 40yds b4 falling over with a nice lung shot, done for the year.. didn,t see many guys in our area..


----------



## tbarnby (Mar 4, 2006)

Heard a TON of shots down near Stonecreek...Not until about 9.45 though. It was like opening morning used to be. I only saw one...a doe that was running about a hundred miles an hour...well, until I shot her at 30 yds. Other than her, I didn't see a thing. Seems to be the way today went for just about everybody I know


----------



## pj4wd (Dec 9, 2009)

Hunted in andover on the 1st day of gun season, about 10am I bagged a decent 9pt. Big deer (200lb range), wide rack(20"),short tines.. I'll post a pic soon.


----------



## bgpark1 (Apr 23, 2004)

i was in stone creek and saw 30+ deer... 3 of us took a total of 4 deer and could not find 2 others... mid day we made a run to walmart for more tags. this season we saw few does.... yesterday every doe in the county was venturing through thanks to the orange army on adjacent properties. 
good luck to all of you.

the farmers in the area are reporting less deer damage to the crops... so I believe the deer population in Tusc is dropping steadily.


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

Hunted in Ashtabula county the morning was unreal, Missed a buck at 8:00 then had 2 does down by 9:00 as a group we had 5 deer by 10:00 but after that it was dead. Not sure what happen we usually see some afternoon deer were we hunt. 

MARK


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Congratulations on your Deer kills everyone!


----------

